# Iwc Cal 67 Pocket Watch



## Jane (Aug 11, 2007)

I have recently acquired an IWC pocket watch with a 49mm face as per photographs below. I believe that I have identified it as being produced between 7th September and 8th November 1944. I would love to know some more about it and what sort of value it would have. It is in beautiful condition and the internals are immaculate but I am unable to wind it and don't want to take a chance on forcing it!

Any advice would be greatfully received. Thanks ....


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Jane said:


> I have recently acquired an IWC pocket watch with a 49mm face as per photographs below. I believe that I have identified it as being produced between 7th September and 8th November 1944. I would love to know some more about it and what sort of value it would have. It is in beautiful condition and the internals are immaculate but I am unable to wind it and don't want to take a chance on forcing it!
> 
> Any advice would be greatfully received. Thanks ....


wowvery nice watch ,sorry i couldnt value it but its certainly gona be worth something more than your usual pocket watch-good luck


----------



## Jane (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry not to reply earlier have been away for a week. Thanks very much for your response and if there is anyone else out there who might have an idea of value I would be very glad to hear from them!!



Timetraveller said:


> Jane said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently acquired an IWC pocket watch with a 49mm face as per photographs below. I believe that I have identified it as being produced between 7th September and 8th November 1944. I would love to know some more about it and what sort of value it would have. It is in beautiful condition and the internals are immaculate but I am unable to wind it and don't want to take a chance on forcing it!
> ...


----------



## Jane (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks very much I would really appreciate that!



potz said:


> Only just seen this. I have some books at home I can consult. I'll post if and when I come up with any interesting facts.


----------

